
Teens using AirPods to covertly “speak” during class - jaytaylor
https://www.zdnet.com/article/teens-get-sneaky-with-their-apple-airpods-will-business-follow/
======
QuercusMax
What is up with this article? It's like forwards-from-grandma quality writing.

------
AnonymousPlanet
> This week, a video has wafted around the web that may turn your head away or
> your stomach around.

I wondered what the stomach turning part was and if I missed it. Then I read:

> Isn't this behavior just a touch yucky? Personally, I don't like inserting
> anything into my ears. I'd be especially reluctant to shove in something
> that's just been inside someone else's ear.

Like acquired tastes there are acquired distastes, and swapping earphones
seems to be one of them. I remember us teenagers back in the 90s swapping
earphones like Sony's MDR A20 all the time. This article seems less about
teenagers using technology but rather the age of the author.

------
JCharante
Surely there's some way you can enable TTS for incoming notifications. Or like
the article mentions, just text outright. I haven't heard of classrooms
banning smartwatching / smartbands. Just look at your wrist to read a
message...

~~~
pontifier
I think some of the appeal is probably that the listener need make no outward
sign that a message has been received.

There is also very little papertrail or other evidence that anything has
happened, or about the content of the message. It self-destructs forever, even
more securely than Snapchats ever could.

------
Nextgrid
This method still requires both people to be using their phones to type so I
don't get why you'd do this instead of just texting.

